# ATI HD5670 brak dźwięku z HDMI (fglrx)

## korniszonek123

Witam

Zmagam się z tym problemem od kilku dni. Jestem początkującym użytkownikiem gentoo, więc chciałbym skorzystać z Waszej pomocy  :Smile: 

Próbuje wydobyć dźwięk przez HDMI z mojego komputera, lecz jedyne co słyszę, to szumy ze speaker-test.

Na Windowsie wszystko jest OK.

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68d8

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa60

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

```

lspci -k:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5000

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a002

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5006

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5001

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b001

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b002

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-8I945PG-RH Mainboard

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68d8

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 21d9

   Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

   Kernel modules: fglrx

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa60

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device aa60

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

```

dmesg:

http://pastebin.com/HFzAUXN6

Czy ktoś może mi pomóc?

----------

